# check out this loft



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out this guys loft in Houston.

http://www.us-apc.com/:D


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I cant get anything from your link.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

The loft reception room is nice

that loft is bigger than my house

I am glad I do not have his feed bill LOL


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

mcox0112 said:


> I cant get anything from your link.


Take the smile off it is not part of the link


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

try this link: http://www.us-apc.com


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy cow thats huge!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a big operation. They even have a lobby area!


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the way he set up his feeders...anyone can feed your birds when your gone and not worry that any birds will get out.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

My college apartment wasn't that nice.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

wow thats bigger and fancier than my house i wonder whats the maintnance cost of that loft and if its cost effective?


----------



## keithemerson (Apr 12, 2010)

You can even see how big it is in Google Maps...
http://maps.google.com/maps?rls=com.microsoft:*&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&q=18419+Cypress+Rosehill+Rd&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=18419+Cypress+Rosehill+Rd,+Cypress,+TX+77429&gl=us&ei=lFj4TNPOFMH38AaBmeWCAg&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQ8gEwAA


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

birdkeeper said:


> Check out this guys loft in Houston.
> 
> http://www.us-apc.com/ :D


sheeeeeeeet thats nicer then most race horse stables


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Holy crap did you read the mathematical formula that they came up with to try to evaluate a pigeon race? Thats pretty complicated/good stuff...not sure its accurate but someone put in a lot of time to try it out.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Holy Mackerel!!!!!! Only In My Wildest Dreams!


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

everything inside is stainless steel and self cleaning they toured it during the texas center convention when it was in houston


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

Some people just have...tons of money?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I like them half moon perches he has in the avairy.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

JRNY said:


> I like them half moon perches he has in the avairy.


Does that look like a 18" diameter PVC pipe split in half long ways and then chopped into 6" pieces to you?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats what it is im sure.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thats what it is im sure.


That would'nt be hard to do then. 8' stick of pipe a skill saw and a chalk box. The trick would be how to secure the pieces.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Put a piece of 2x2 out for the perch and screw the half pipe to the bottom of it.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like something on top, maybe for traction?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Looks like something on top, maybe for traction?


It looks like thats non skid tape. I bet that is hard to get the droppings off of. To make a easy non skid surface that is not tape you paint a coat of rustoleum paint and sift silica sand on it let it dry shake sand off and paint over the sand in case anyone wants to make them. That tape i very expensive that wide.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I was thinking of an alternative to this could be using the old style water hose hangers..I don't think they would cost much and you could rattle can them any color you want.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dammmed!!!!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Not as cost effective as when you just use a wood perch if you ask me .


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I do not think this guy is worried about money in this loft.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you guys read his article, he said his loft would be the next OHF farms!!! His got a tons of money plus his OLD,why not waist on the things you loved PIGEON RACING...I think his name (APC) could be the next big thing bigger than ADL...


----------

